# Tesco Laptop Offer



## Cantona7 (27 Jul 2006)

Hi

advertising laptops for €599.. and €299 in tesco points as a rebate.Does anyone have an opinion on the spec theyre offering..

256mb ram
wifi
cd rw

good deal?


----------



## podgerodge (28 Jul 2006)

absolutely! just got 2 of them.  Fine for everyday use and a steal at effectively €299.


----------



## Squonk (28 Jul 2006)

RAM is very low


----------



## Murt10 (28 Jul 2006)

podgerodge said:
			
		

> absolutely! just got 2 of them.  Fine for everyday use and a steal at effectively €299.




Don't know about that. Follow the link here to Boards.ie. 

http://www.askaboutmoney.com//showthread.php?t=33196

Murt


----------



## A_b (28 Jul 2006)

I was going to get the laptop but then looked at desktop with 512 ram and 160GB hd and went for that instead!


----------



## A_b (28 Jul 2006)

Murt10 said:
			
		

> Don't know about that. Follow the link here to Boards.ie.
> 
> http://www.askaboutmoney.com//showthread.php?t=33196
> 
> Murt


 
for ppl who are just using them for email, internet they are fine. Theres a 2 year guarantee with them so if they really are that bad surely they'll act up within those 2 years and can be replaced or whatever


----------



## Cantona7 (28 Jul 2006)

thanks for the info.. looks like i will be going the dell route.


----------



## Ipso_facto (28 Jul 2006)

Hi

Just wondering, has anyone ever tried to return - a faulty PC or Laptop etc. To Tesco or Dunnes, Their is not much chance of a laptop lasting 2 years.

Can't see them replacing, what about repairing ..??

Do other's here, consider complaining about keyboard keys ( falling off  etc. 




			
				A_b said:
			
		

> for ppl who are just using them for email, internet they are fine. Theres a 2 year guarantee with them so if they really are that bad surely they'll act up within those 2 years and can be replaced or whatever


----------



## podgerodge (28 Jul 2006)

You just contact Philips who collect it and return when fixed.  Would not worry about boards.ie people worrying about quality that much, as has already been pointed out its guaranteed.. I know 2 people with IQon's for the last year with no problems.  €299 - with a 2 year guarantee - simple decision for me!


----------



## runner (28 Jul 2006)

Was thinking of picking up one of these laptops for domestic use, this afternoon.
Mrs Runner says there are different types of voucher credits issued by Tesco, some are only redeemable against things you might never want to buy.
Does anyone know if this 'refund' offer is in straight cash like credits that you can settle your normal say groceries bill with at checkout, come November?


----------



## Satanta (28 Jul 2006)

runner said:
			
		

> Does anyone know if this 'refund' offer is in straight cash like credits that you can settle your normal say groceries bill with at checkout, come November?



Simply from having read through some of the posts on boards.ie I believe they can be used for most tesco purchases (general shopping etc. but depending on who you believe/who is correct, cigarettes and alcohol may be discluded - can't say I have knowledge either way on this) including petrol should a Tesco petrol station be available.


----------



## runner (28 Jul 2006)

Thanks Setanta. Would not worry about fags, booze and petrol as long as they can be used generally without penalty.


----------



## TarfHead (28 Jul 2006)

podgerodge said:
			
		

> .. Would not worry about boards.ie people worrying about quality that much


 
Net €299 for a laptop with 2-year guarantee ? If the after-sales support is OK, then it's a good deal - any laptop would depreciate €299 over 2 years.

Then again, it depends on what the vouchers can be used for. €300 of Pampers vouchers would be worthless to me. Similarly, 300 €1 vouchers for fabric conditioner would also be worthless.


----------



## podgerodge (28 Jul 2006)

The vouchers are like all their other offers such as "buy wine this weekend get 50% back" - you can use them for anything in the store (excl cigs etc)


----------



## runner (28 Jul 2006)

Tesco stores are now sold out on notebooks.
Destops only left.
Missed out myself!


----------



## podgerodge (29 Jul 2006)

out of interest which stores are u referring to?  Or put another way how do you know that "tesco stores" are out of them?


----------



## wiggzie (29 Jul 2006)

Ipso_facto said:
			
		

> Their is not much chance of a laptop lasting 2 years.


 
rubbish - any PC/laptop should last 3 years at least. I just replaced a PC that was 7 years old that just suffered a drive failure which caused motherboard failure. was perfect for surfing, ran Win 2000, plenty of RAM, wireless broadband, DVD burner from a few upgrades along the way.

if you buy a machine make sure it is upgradable. replaced with a EUR2300 laptop, expect to last more than 2 years...


----------



## z107 (29 Jul 2006)

It'll be interesting to see how well these laptops run windows vista (or whatever they're calling it now)


----------



## ClubMan (29 Jul 2006)

runner said:
			
		

> Tesco stores are now sold out on notebooks.


_Tesco Prussia Street D7 _had loads of them today.


----------



## wiggzie (30 Jul 2006)

umop3p!sdn said:
			
		

> It'll be interesting to see how well these laptops run windows vista (or whatever they're calling it now)


 
won't run with 256MB RAM


----------



## irishpancake (30 Jul 2006)

wiggzie said:
			
		

> won't run with 256MB RAM



RAM can easily be upgraded, see this boards dot ie post


----------



## Ger (30 Jul 2006)

Laptops generally dont last as long as desktops as people often have various mishaps such as dropping & loosing them & even getting them wet.They also have a hotter and harder life, than desktops and are far more difficult to repair.Batteries have a limited life.Having said all that,they are very tidy and portable. I bought one lately from Dell At £399 euro and it works OK.


----------



## legend99 (31 Jul 2006)

some Tesco stores were selling different spec laptops and desktops. Mahon Point were selling a in ferior spec desktop for the same price (799) as Tescos Douglas were selling a better spec. 
It looked like Mahon Point had an older store in the stcokroom compared with Douglas.
I bought the 799 model (1024 RAM, 160GB harddrive, AMD3200+ processor, DVD dual layer writer, 17inch Philipas flatscreen, included a cheap Lexmark printer) so with half back in vouochers will be 400 only. I checked on Dell beforehand and for 400 quid you were doing very well with the Tesco offer.


----------



## jbchips (31 Jul 2006)

You can upgrade the RAM, i found the following site very good, there based in Cellbridge. Quick and good value.


http://www.shop4memory.com/


----------



## wiggzie (31 Jul 2006)

irishpancake said:
			
		

> RAM can easily be upgraded, see this boards dot ie post


 
I am aware of that, was just pointing out that Vista won't run (or even install probably) with the out of the box configuration - the graphics card may even be an issue - do the machines ship with a 'Windows Vista Capable' sticker?


----------



## wiggzie (31 Jul 2006)

Ger said:
			
		

> Laptops generally dont last as long as desktops as people often have various mishaps such as dropping & loosing them & even getting them wet.They also have a hotter and harder life, than desktops and are far more difficult to repair.Batteries have a limited life.Having said all that,they are very tidy and portable. I bought one lately from Dell At £399 euro and it works OK.


 
a laptop battery is less than EUR100 to replace. if looked after a laptop is as durable as a desktop.


----------



## claw (1 Aug 2006)

Personally I think your better off getting a dell.  for an extra 100 euro or so you can get a similar spec.


----------



## MonsieurBond (2 Aug 2006)

claw said:
			
		

> Personally I think your better off getting a dell.  for an extra 100 euro or so you can get a similar spec.



I would tend to agree - Dell's Value Laptop range starts at €519 including VAT and Delivery. At least you know where you stand with Dell after sales. I've bought several Dells over the years and the only problems I have tended to have are due to my installing too much "power software", not problems with the kit.


----------



## Guest107 (2 Aug 2006)

The cheapest Dell laptop is €450 if you click here 

http://www1.euro.dell.com/content/products/features.aspx/inspn_1300?c=ie&cs=ieepp1&l=en&s=dhs

I would upgrade the battery and buy an extra 512Mb here making it c€510


----------



## oldtimer (11 Sep 2006)

As the Tesco laptops etc bought on special offer last July are now up and running anybody had a problem with them? I know nothing about computers but my children got this laptop for me, set it up with broadband and I'm having endless enjoyment. Just look at all the new friends I have made through 'AAM.' Do we have a Xmas party? Part of the deal with Tesco is they pay for my Xmas shopping in November  so I can contribute some wine. It was a great deal.


----------



## ClubMan (11 Sep 2006)

Bring the booze around to my house and I'll be your best mate for the night!


----------



## onlineprint (12 Sep 2006)

Cantona7 said:


> advertising laptops for €599.. and €299 in tesco points as a rebate.Does anyone have an opinion on the spec theyre offering..


 
Is the Tesco offer on laptops still running does any one know?
Buy for €599 and get rebate etcc


----------



## oldtimer (12 Sep 2006)

No, the special offer re rebate ran for just one week-end only. However, keep a watch on  national press - they could repeat it anytime.


----------



## daviehug (13 Sep 2006)

I bought one of the desktops in Tullamore. After a few days the monitor would not turn on.  I brought it back to Tesco, who returned it to Iqon.  A replacement Monitor was sent out by courier.  PC is working brilliantly and I am a satisfied customer...great value.

dave


----------

